# Have wood Fireplace, Want gas fireplace - questions...



## jerbark (May 21, 2010)

I know this is probably the most asked question, but I can't find my exact answer on the site and I'm exhausted Googling and Googling - now I've come across your site and I'm hoping someone can help me - please...

I currently have a wood burning fireplace with a chimney.  I want a gas fireplace.  I have a gas line already installed in the wood burning fireplace which we currently use to get the wood fire going.

I spoke with a local dealer.  He gave me two options:
1 - Buy a gas fireplace (grill + logs + gas pipe/tray that fits on to my existing gas line + logs). Cost approx $500-700
    Then buy the glass door insert/screen for the front of the fireplace.  Cost approx $500-700.  
    Total cost about $1,000 -$1,200

2 - Spend $2,500 for a "gas insert" which will heat the whole room + more

I've seen lots of ads for gas inserts for around $500-$700...what am I missing?

Is what I want even called an "insert"?  Would it be direct vent by default since I already have a chimney?  Would there be two pipes that go up the chimmney, one to pull air in and the other to vent it out?

The FP is located in the family room, which is small so I'm not too concerned about the heat (but if it gives off some heat, that's a nice bonus), I just want a nice "gas" fire (no smoke in the house and easier to maintain i.e. not more wood).  

Can someone please tell me the term for what it is that I'm looking for and if you can give me a guesstimate for a reasonable price range, that would be terrific too!

Thanks!  Jerolyn


----------



## DAKSY (May 22, 2010)

[quote author="jerbark" date="1274480426"]I know this is probably the most asked question, but I can't find my exact answer on the site and I'm exhausted Googling and Googling - now I've come across your site and I'm hoping someone can help me - please...

I currently have a wood burning fireplace with a chimney.  I want a gas fireplace.  I have a gas line already installed in the wood burning fireplace which we currently use to get the wood fire going.

I spoke with a local dealer.  He gave me two options:
1 - Buy a gas fireplace (grill + logs + gas pipe/tray that fits on to my existing gas line + logs). Cost approx $500-700
    Then buy the glass door insert/screen for the front of the fireplace.  Cost approx $500-700.  
    Total cost about $1,000 -$1,200

*What your dealer is referring to is a gas log. Vented ones are NOT efficient & they will actually suck heat out of your house. If you live in a warmer climate, & have pockets full of money, this is your product. You cannot burn them with the doors closed as the heat will damage the seals in the gas valve. UNVENTED ones don't exist. what people call UNVENTED, or VENT-FREE gas logs, are actually ROOM-VENTED.*

2 - Spend $2,500 for a "gas insert" which will heat the whole room + more

I've seen lots of ads for gas inserts for around $500-$700...what am I missing?

Is what I want even called an "insert"?  Would it be direct vent by default since I already have a chimney?  Would there be two pipes that go up the chimmney, one to pull air in and the other to vent it out?

* A Direct-Vent gas insert uses outside air for combustion & vents ALL the exhaust gases to the outside. 
Most of them are furnace-rated heating appliances that work when the power's out... 
The cheaper units are generally ROOM-VENTED units. Less components + less install time = less money...    *

The FP is located in the family room, which is small so I'm not too concerned about the heat (but if it gives off some heat, that's a nice bonus), I just want a nice "gas" fire (no smoke in the house and easier to maintain i.e. not more wood).  

Can someone please tell me the term for what it is that I'm looking for and if you can give me a guesstimate for a reasonable price range, that would be terrific too!

* Sounds like you want a vented gas log. You will get a LOT of ambiance & a little warmth, but no heat to speak of. You can always change to an insert for heating later when you realize how much money you're throwing up the chimney, but you probably won't be able to reclaim the money invested in the gas log & fire place door.
Your call *


----------



## jtp10181 (May 22, 2010)

DAKSY pretty much summed it up.

A gas log is just a burner that sits in your existing wood fireplace.

A gas insert also goes inside the existing wood fireplace but it has its own firebox and flue system and is more like a total replacement.

You also have a third option which is tearing the old wood fireplace out completely and replacing it with a new built in gas fireplace.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 22, 2010)

lots of gas logs get sold in the bay because of the mild climate, and wealthy folks
btw, unvented(room vented) gas logs are not approved in CA


----------



## Fsappo (May 24, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> DAKSY pretty much summed it up.
> 
> A gas log is just a burner that sits in your existing wood fireplace.
> 
> ...



Daksy always sums up the gas appliance questions before I do and does a hell of a good job


----------



## DAKSY (May 25, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> jtp10181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx for the Kudos, guys. I just try to tell it like it is. 
I know there are some here who have more expertise in other areas - pellet, wood, boilers & such - but in the 
10 years I've been in the industry, I always enjoyed the gas side more.
I will admit to knowledge limited to the brands we sell, but I do repairs on the side during the busy season - sometimes
on products we DON'T sell, because our service techs defer to our customer base & I find that gas units are pretty much all the same.
I will also admit to lurking "It's a Gas" waiting to pounce...


----------



## jerbark (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for everyone for your help - I think I've finally got it!

Jerolyn


----------

